# Delta belt/disc sander



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Guy locally wants $200 for it & the stand. I know they don't make this one anymore. What's a reasonable price? I really could care less about the stand, but it's nice to have I guess.

Model 31-460, with Delta floor mount frame, 4" belt and 6" disc.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that may be close to what he paid for it. Way too high asking price.

I have a Delta 4in belt with 6in disc sander. Not sure the model. Purchased in early 90's for around $100.

This CL for Easton does not have pictures, but I expect the Delta belt/disc sander mentioned is the same as mine, asking $75 which may be too high depending on condition.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/3979776732.html

I found the 6in disc too small to be useful. I finally removed the table since not using the disc.

I use the belt sander mostly for sharpening my mower blades.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Heck no...I bought the same one without the stand a few months back for 30 bucks


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea, that's what I figured. I was going to offer the guy $100 for both but might just keep looking.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought the same sander in the 90's. I may be wrong but I think I paid around 200 for it new.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Here's a Craftsman equivalent on Nazareth Craigs List - $50.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/4011737747.html


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

When I bought mine it was $65 at the BORG. Probably during the late 1990s. 

I think that you'll find the same model under the Central something or other name at Harbor Freight.

The funny thing is that mine looks EXACTLY like the one pictured, burned disk and all.

BTW - The disk part is almost worthless and the fence on the belt needs to be strengthened.


----------



## Doomi (Aug 5, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Heck no...I bought the same one without the stand a few months back for 30 bucks


Same price I picked one up for last month.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just got the Woodcraft flyer for the sale starting 31 August. A new Rikon 4in belt/ 6in disc sander will be $99 on sale.


----------

